# European Classifieds ???



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi does anyone know any good european exotic mammal forum/classifieds

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

google theres loads if u can read them


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

shane 08 said:


> google theres loads if u can read them


Thanks Shane lucky I got Google translate on 

Still struggling to find decent ones classifieds/europe other than TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender für Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen...


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

what are you looking for? with google translate. u can change the name off the animal in to what ever language u want and you will find them thats how I found a raccoon breeder I wanted


----------

